# HB DNA 40W Now in Stock - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (19/3/15)

The HCigar HB DNA40 is a regulated variable wattage box, powered by the authentic DNA40 with temperature control chip from EVOLV.


These are now in stock and can be purchased online here:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/hcigar-evolv-dna-40w​

Reactions: Like 1


----------

